# Crumbling Ruins



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi my name is Jeffrey and I'm addicted to vivarium building.

Haha. 

Here is a new project I started recently for my 2 Azureus in growout.
The Hardscape is almost done, just need to cram a little more sphagnum in crevices on the right to get a more unified and even look.

It's supposed to look like the crumbling wall of ruins.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I love the idea! How did you make the rocks? Gives me inspiration to start a new viv.


----------



## Followgravity (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good, the rocks are awesome!!!


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Very cool can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Fail!!! For not looking at the dates posted. But what the heck. Any updated pics


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow looks good! Is that sphagnum coming to life?


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> Wow looks good! Is that sphagnum coming to life?


Looks like sheet moss to me. 

And it looks great!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Spray foam rock to desired shapes. Let cure for a couple days, otherwise the foam will mess up your concrete.

Next coat in quikrete or cement mix of your choice. This needs to cure for a while, with frequent misting to leach the chemicals out of the concrete.

Then I coated the concrete in drylok, mixing it with different shades of acrylic paint, mostly green and black. Leaving the paint only partially mixed allows for a variety of shades as it's being painted and makes for more realistic rocks. 
When i finished the rocks, they were a bit too dark and uniform in color for my taste. 

To rectify this, I used a medium gray and sponged it on the rocks. This created the current depth of field, and they now more accurately resemble the stone used in those areas where Dendrobatids are found.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I siliconed the rocks into place, and then crammed sphagnum in all the joints. Basically just like cork mosaic, but with fake rocks instead. 
Then put sheet moss I had been growing out over the sphagnum. I will probably coat most of the sphagnum with sheet moss. I just did those small patches as a test, since I haven't made the lid yet.


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Is sheet moss what some venders sell as tropical moss in like 10"x10" pieces?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes. That one is from Josh's Frogs specifically.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Initial planting. Lots more to add. Need to find a good piece of wood for the center i think.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool tank!

Those rocks are cool too, I bet people would buy them if you sold them on here.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

What other plants should I add? Anything that looks out of place?


----------



## PappaFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you using anything to move the water in the pond or is the water standing still?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great! Very cool rock work and design with it!

-Chris


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

The moss is growing in fantastically. This is going to look amazing when it's finished.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome build! What are you thinking about putting in it?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Firawen said:


> Cool tank!
> 
> Those rocks are cool too, I bet people would buy them if you sold them on here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2



Very true, or trade for tads/frogs...well made, AFFORDABLE fake rocks are hard to come by.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

PappaFrog said:


> Are you using anything to move the water in the pond or is the water standing still?



Currently the water is still. My plan is to add a pump. I have a pvc pipe running from the top of the right side down to the bottom. All i have to do is secure the pump beneath some of the rocks and run the water line through the pvc.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words! 

I'm always looking for ways to help other hobbyists out. Fake rocks seem like a great opportunity for that.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome idea


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

The fake rocks look great! You need a focal point. A nice piece of wood or a larger plant or two. Awesome start!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Plant List so far:
Pteris Cretica
Pilea Glauca
Pilea Spruceana
Peperomia Prostrata
Scindapsus Pictus
Ficus Pumila
Ludisia Discolor
Macodes Petola
NOID Begonia
NOID Fern x 2


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Got a sweet piece of driftwood from the LFS. Also found out the owner has some Azureus and Red Eyed Tree Frogs.


















A close up of the pond area. I need some Riccia or something for this area.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks great! I'm loving the rock idea for sure


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Added frogs today!
































On the prowl!








Sending this one to FroGQ


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Apparently he wanted more pictures taken.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Trickishleaf said:


> Sending this one to FroGQ


It could just be me, but that azureus looks kinda skinny. Make sure he's finding food okay.


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

so... totally stealing this for a 10vert i'm about to do.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Awesome build! Love it!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

MA70Snowman said:


> so... totally stealing this for a 10vert i'm about to do.


Haha. Awesome! I'm about to build 3 10g verts and am considering making them all look like a solid rock wall.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

That's be awesome if you built it to look like one giant wall between the three tanks... Think imma steal the idea that I stole.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I second the post about skinny. Its not on a deathbed or any sort. but toss that little one some more flies  My azureus froglets are borderline obese. lol. I know they love to eat as I am raising some now! but gorgeous frog none the less! and the viv is awesome as well! When I saw it complete I was curious what frog was getting the privilege to call it home


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> I second the post about skinny. Its not on a deathbed or any sort. but toss that little one some more flies  My azureus froglets are borderline obese. lol. I know they love to eat as I am raising some now! but gorgeous frog none the less! and the viv is awesome as well! When I saw it complete I was curious what frog was getting the privilege to call it home


Thanks!
I've been feeding them pretty heavily, even feeding Hydei some. Part of the skinny look in that picture is the angle, but they've also put on more weight too.









Those are all the same frog.

The other one hides a lot more. I think the plants havent grown in enough. He hides down under the leaves most of the day. Is that typical for Azureus froglets?
I also noticed a couple small abrasions on his left eye, back and left leg. I'm thinking ducking under that center log might have rubbed some of his skin off.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any clue how old they are? They look awful young IMO. BUT yes, it is the usual. If they have places to hide they will find them. The froglets we have right now are ranging from 2-8 weeks OOW.. And they all hide.. Once they put on some serious size they will be out more. I would say maybe closer to the 4 month range? Thats when I notice they get more bold and learn the sound of a tapping fly cup.. lol. I also, invested in repashy bug burger and put some chunks in the grow out bin for our frogs.. The springtails and excess flies go straight to the stuff and provide feeding stations. I have been using the stuff for about 2 weeks and so far I am LOVING it.. The springtails go nuts over it and are than gutloaded with supplements. So far our pum froglets and azureus froglets are showing rapid growth and amazing health


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Hrm. I have some Bug Burger. I'll have to start putting some in my tanks and see how that goes.
I had a mini springtail culture get some mites, so I dumped the whole thing in the Azureus tank today. 
I'm not sure exactly how old they were when I got them, but probably a couple months out of the water and i've had them for over 2 months now.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, beautiful job on your viv! Looks killer with that brilliant moss! Perfect setup for your Azureus.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Trickishleaf said:


> Hrm. I have some Bug Burger. I'll have to start putting some in my tanks and see how that goes.
> I had a mini springtail culture get some mites, so I dumped the whole thing in the Azureus tank today.
> I'm not sure exactly how old they were when I got them, but probably a couple months out of the water and i've had them for over 2 months now.


well shows how misleading pictures can be than! I would of guessed these to only be maybe 2 months OOW at most. lol! Also, something I didnt touch on, you mentioned the other frog having some scratches. Pictures of those ASAP I would say. Let people see it so they can comment on whether they would freak or not. I am sure you're probably right and it was from ducking in and out of the leaf litter and the log. Now to see how serious it is or isn't


----------

